# 9/28 wrightsville citation drum



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

took a video of the release. this one was a little beat up, dolphin or shark i assume.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Ryan,

What inlet is that? Nice red my man.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice Ryan*

I was checking my phone, didnt see where you called....Fishing the North End of CB tommorow afternoon what are doing?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

big worm, masonboro.

yo ryan, give me a call tomorrow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

